# 3200 PSI enough?



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

My local store has great deal on M-I-TM pressure washer 3200 PSI, is that enough to clean siding on 2 level houses?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

How many GPM? This is more important than PSI when it comes to washing a house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

2.4 gpm


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi*

Anyone?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You want more gpm. Try for a 4 gpm if possible. 2.4 is lower than ideal. I could get by with a 3.x gpm, but ideally 4 gpm in a portable washer. More for trailer or truck mount.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Our 2.5 gpm wouldn't hit the top of the second story. The 3 PW's we now have are 4-6 gpm and all down streamers that will hit 3 stories.. I hope to not climb anymore ladders to PW.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

That sprayer you bought doubles as a pressure washer.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

GPM is king for at least a 4 gpm the more the better,


----------

